# Peavey ValveKing 112 (VK112)



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

My next amp will be a Peavey Valve king 112 (VK112). It will be here next week.

In the mean time, anyone has anything to discuss about this amp? Any Comments appreciated? 

Thanks!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I've tried one, borrowed from a friend. I liked it quite a bit, but the stock speaker wasn't very impressive. Also takes a bit of tweaking to get your sound. LOTS of volume.


----------



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

Ya I think they had to cut off the price somewhere. The first thing to do will certainly be to swap the Peavey 12" for something like a Celestion...


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

My GF bought me one to use as a practice amp at her place so I didnt have to cart my gear to and from her house.

Although I wouldnt put it into the same league as my other tube amps like my Orang R30 - it certainly is a decent amp, sounds pretty good and versatile with the tones.

I like mine.

AJC


----------



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

Yep AJC. That's what I read about it over the net. Not the best, but certainly not the worst guitar combo, but for an all-tube amp, as versatile, with some clever features and in the end at a very interesting price tag, I should have a lot of fun with my new toy, right out of the box!

(BTW the best price online, in Canada, is from L.A. Music)

Thanks for your comments AJC.

A nice day to you.

Rene


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

I am a huge fan of the head. It has a great grind to it and will be making an appearance in my live rig. I totally dig the attenuation knob, lets you change the characteristics of the grind. the price is fantabulous and it comes witha 3 year warranty!


----------



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

Glad to know you like the head version Kelly. I read a lot of good comments like yours about it!

I can't wait to play with my new toy! 

Cheers!


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

yep i will be using the vk 100, the windsor and my old jcm 800 in my rig.


----------



## StratQuebec (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey hey... Talk about tone!


----------



## kellythebastard (May 3, 2006)

yep I will get some new style grind with some classic crunch.


----------

